# Giving up on Mozilla products



## shesulsa (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm sorry, but yes, they're fast and no, I don't get pop-ups, but I'm so darn sick and tired of not being able to paste into this text box or into any other user input field on those products, and just recently, I couldn't even type in this field at all using Firefox!

I have uninstalled all Mozilla products and deleted all Mozilla files several times over and I still have the same problem.

So it seems I'm stuck with freaking Internet Explorer!  If any of you have any advice, feel free to let me know.

Thanks,
G


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 28, 2004)

I had recently started using Mozilla for about two months now.  Although it operates differently, I have found that I can "cut n' paste" the long way and it works (like with images, for example).  A bit of a pain to do the long way, but it is much better than having to deal with a zillion pop-ups from the previous browser I used.

- Ceicei


----------



## bignick (Dec 28, 2004)

Interesting, I switched to firefox a couple months ago and I have not had this problem...maybe you just have a run of bad luck


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 28, 2004)

Once you've removed all the old versions, I'd try snagging the latest and reinstalling.  Something might have gotten corrupted.  You can also try Opera as another non-MS alternative.


----------



## PeachMonkey (Dec 29, 2004)

Which version are you using?

Running Internet Explorer as your primary web browser (unless you're on a machine running XP SP2 or later, running as a non-Administrator, with plenty of anti-Spyware tools and lots of moxie) is simply asking for trouble.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 29, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but yes, they're fast and no, I don't get pop-ups, but I'm so darn sick and tired of not being able to paste into this text box or into any other user input field on those products, and just recently, I couldn't even type in this field at all using Firefox!
> 
> I have uninstalled all Mozilla products and deleted all Mozilla files several times over and I still have the same problem.
> 
> ...


 I have the same problem with the cut and paste thing and find it very frustrating to have to switch to IE to paste something.  I have asked a friend of mine who is a bit of a computer geek if he can fix it and next time he is over he is going to try and do something... if it works out, I will let you know.


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 29, 2004)

sorry to hear about your troubles.  

I've been using firefox now for a while and have had no problems whatsoever with it.  Pretty comfortable in echoing BigNick here in saying that it sounds like you just hit a string of bad luck.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 29, 2004)

I tried Bob's suggestion of deleting and reinstalling the latest and greatest - have done so five times now.

I am running XP SP2 as administrator, ISP = Netzero.  I have used the latest of Mozilla and Firefox.

I may try Opera, Bob.


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 29, 2004)

Thats really strange! I have bee nusing firefox now for several months both at home and work, and the cut & paste works great for me. I wonder if its a configuration issue? Do you have the plugins and all?

 7sm


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 29, 2004)

You may spend some time on their support forum and see if they know of the issue.

http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewforum.php?f=38


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 29, 2004)

Speaking of, has anoyone used Thunderbird much? (email client) I'm thinking of using it, and I'm curious as to experiences others have had with it.

7sm


----------



## Lisa (Dec 29, 2004)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Speaking of, has anoyone used Thunderbird much? (email client) I'm thinking of using it, and I'm curious as to experiences others have had with it.
> 
> 7sm


 I don't use it personally but a friend of mine swears by it and all the Linux products.  He is such a convert that he has downloaded all their products and uses only them.


----------



## TonyM. (Dec 29, 2004)

IE with Googles popup stopper works pretty well. An occasional popunder makes it through. Mozilla seems to be a huge conduit for spybots so I've removed anytrace of it from my system.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Dec 29, 2004)

I use Thunderbir as my main email client on both WinXP and Linux

I like it a lot


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 29, 2004)

Running IE on XP are ya?

Here's a suggestion, gimme your IP address. I always like easy to exploit systems...

:O

J/K

Make sure you keep that darn thing patched. The only time my system was ever compromised was due to an unpacthed exploit in IE, that came into my system via a pop-up ad, and was not stopped by my anti-virus, because it wasnt a virus.

I only use IE at work, I have actually completely uninstalled it from my OS at home.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 29, 2004)

NALIA:  If you find out what's wrong, would you let me know too, please?

7STAR:  Yeah, I had the plug-ins.

TECHNO:  heh heh heh - I'm looking out for little ninjas sneaking their way in - you'd better watch it! LOL


Okay, I have installed Opera's latest Beta.  Lessee how that goes.  Anyone have good ideas on free spyware to go along with?  Other suggestions on Opera?

Thanks

G


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 29, 2004)

Ad Aware from Lavasoft:

http://www.download.com/3000-8022-10045910.html

Spybot Search and Destroy:

http://www.download.com/3000-8022-10122137.html

I run both, they compliment each other nicely.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks, John.  I'll try those.


----------



## clfsean (Dec 29, 2004)

I use & develop for XP/IE at home & work & have no issues. I use the Google pop up blocker at the office & MSN at home. Only the ocassional pop under gets thru. A little vigilance in keeping patches installed & the every so often mixed run of Adaware & Spybot keeps me running just fine.


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 29, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Ad Aware from Lavasoft:
> 
> http://www.download.com/3000-8022-10045910.html
> 
> ...


 I agree, I run them both on a weekly basis.

 7sm


----------



## Lisa (Jan 17, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but yes, they're fast and no, I don't get pop-ups, but I'm so darn sick and tired of not being able to paste into this text box or into any other user input field on those products, and just recently, I couldn't even type in this field at all using Firefox!
> 
> I have uninstalled all Mozilla products and deleted all Mozilla files several times over and I still have the same problem.
> 
> ...


 G,

 Okay so I was having the same problem of cutting and pasting into a post while using Mozilla.  So I showed a friend of mine that "you need to edit your mozilla config file to allow this to happen" and he looked at me and pushed Shift + Insert and it pasted the damn thing.  Talk about feeling stupid :idunno:.  Hope this helps.


----------



## RRouuselot (Jan 17, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> Interesting, I switched to firefox a couple months ago and I have not had this problem...maybe you just have a run of bad luck


 
 Same here.....no problems at all


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 18, 2005)

No problems here.  I just highlight what I want to copy, push ctrl-c, and ctrl-p to paste.  i've been using mozilla for about 6 months now, and haven't had a single problem with it.


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 2, 2005)

The problem comes with the little paste icon inside the post creation box, it won't work without configuring things.

 You can still use the edit menu at the top of the browser, shortcut keys or the little menu that pops up when you right click.

 IE is where all the spyware sneaks in, It should never be allowed to do anything online whenever possible.

 You can do the same things online with IE and Firefox

 After a month IE might come up with a couple hundred pieces of unwanted spyware, firefox will likely produce none.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 2, 2005)

Hmmm... tried all of those, Andrew.  None werk.

 I'm back to Firefox now - had to remove it before because after a while, I couldn't even type in the text boxes.  The version I installed before was Firefox 1.0 with several plug-ins and add-ons.  This time I downloaded from a different link on the site and added stuff on.  Still can't paste, but can type here.


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 2, 2005)

Do you get any kind of error message when you try?


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 2, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> The problem comes with the little paste icon inside the post creation box, it won't work without configuring things.


    Yep, that doesn't work.



			
				Andrew Green said:
			
		

> You can still use the edit menu at the top of the browser, shortcut keys or the little menu that pops up when you right click.


 The edit menu option works now (did not before - "paste" was grey - not a clickable option), but Ctrl-P brings up the Print menu, and the right-click menu does not show a "Paste" option.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 2, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> The edit menu option works now (did not before - "paste" was grey - not a clickable option), but Ctrl-P brings up the Print menu, and the right-click menu does not show a "Paste" option.


When trying to paste something into a reply hit shift+insert to paste it.  That is the only way I can cut something from another post/document/etc. and get it into the reply area of a post.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 2, 2005)

Okay, I'll try that now with the advice you just posted:

 When trying to paste something into a reply hit shift+insert to paste it. That is the only way I can cut something from another post/document/etc. and get it into the reply area of a post.

 Hey, that works!  YIPEEE!!!!  Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 2, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll try that now with the advice you just posted:
> 
> When trying to paste something into a reply hit shift+insert to paste it. That is the only way I can cut something from another post/document/etc. and get it into the reply area of a post.
> 
> Hey, that works! YIPEEE!!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


... you are so welcome, but I can't take credit actually. It was Andrew "the geek" Green who showed me how to do that on my computer.


----------

